# Columbus Discovers America...



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Well, my son James gave my daughter Genevieve a new model. It is Lindberg's Great Moments in History series version of the Nina, the Pinta, and the Santa Maria. A picture of the box (after we tried to tape it all back together again) is below:










James has had this kit for probably a good 15 years and never got beyond trying to paint the sails. Needless to say, Genevieve was ecstatic to get not only one new model to build, but three new ships to build. She says that she wants to build it like it shows on the box cover, but she may make a few changes (as she often does). The only problems that we can see with this kit is that it sat smashed in the bottom of his closet for so long that some of the parts have broken and we'll need to do some work on those. 

She started tonight by painting the insides of the hull an off-white and painting the deck a light tan. Tomorrow, she is going to paint the outside of the hull in a flat black. Here's a shot of her painting:


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Cool!! I enjoy doing the occasional sailing ship too.
I can't wait to see how they come up.

Chris.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Man Scott, your family sure does get around on here....lol...Now I have to get on one of my Old Skateboards I have laying around, Grease up the bearing's Once again, and Ride All the way over here to watch this build as well as stay in my own hood to watch. I don't know if I like being seen in this neighborhood as well dude, these guys can get pretty ruff I hear, "KIND OF SCARRRY",....lol. Looks like we both have are work cut out for us on this one, 
OR HAVE YOU BEEN LARKING HERE FOR A WHILE NOW,....HUMMMM ?.....lol.....Looks like a great build Genevieve has been given here my friend, Looking forward to watching this one coming together here as well, 
We all know by now that, "SHE IS A GREAT BUILDER IN THE WORKS" .




Ian


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Great for you and your daughter. I wish I could have interested my sons in my modeling hobby. This one ought to keep her busy for a while. She looks like she is getting right down to work. Sometimes when I have a broken parts the liquid cement will do a great job of joining the parts at the break. And it is fairly strong after, especially if the broken parts was rather thick at the break. However if it is under any king of load you have to be very careful. Good luck and post progress pictures.

Bob K.


----------



## Whiteraven_2001 (Apr 12, 2008)

I never knew they made that set... Heller's got those three ships as individual kits.

Can't wait to see the result!


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Just Plain Al said:


> :thumbsup:


What Al said!

~RK~


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Whiteraven_2001 said:


> I never knew they made that set... Heller's got those three ships as individual kits.
> 
> Can't wait to see the result!


I actually have the three individual Heller ships myself. These Lindberg ones look nothing at all like the Heller ships, but she's happy with these (especially since she recently found out that she hates rigging).


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

it should look nice with those models, if only she would build a model of a viking sale ship after all they where the fist ons to reach the land that would become the usa.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Well, Gennie has finished her basic painting and has started putting the first ship together. She wanted me to post an update so people can see how she is doing. The first ship will be the Nina.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Gen has started working on the masts and wanted to post another picture showing her painting.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

So now we are talking SAILS HERE ON THIS, Right ?, At lest One Main sail and three mask set up anyway, I can see from the pictures on the box, IT WILL WILL LOOK GREAT GUYS When those are up as well, nice work gennie, 
Keep it up, TAKE YOUR TIME, but it is looking great here,...NICE WORK GIRL.



Ian


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

thank you guys for the nice comments. I just put the masts on. I cant wait until my model is done. Gennie.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Well, Gen has (maybe) finished her Nina. She didn't paint the decorations on the sails and the flags, but she says that she might still - she's just not sure. So for now, the Nina is done. 










She has also started working on the base for the three ships. She is painting the whitecaps on the ocean base now. Next up, the Pinta...










She also wants me to write that she likes pie. I guess this is from all the talking we've been doing about pies - it's on her mind. She just wanted to let everyone know.


----------



## jbgroby (Dec 15, 2003)

YES! Another Sailing Ship Modeler in the making!!!


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Gennie, Can you imagine sailing ACROSS AN UNKNOWN OCEAN on this thing in 1492, I mean its So small you know!, and they must have been scared to death to say the least trying such a thing, Not knowing if they would fall off the edge of the world as well even , Because that is what they believed at that time you know, Christopher Columbus must have been ONE heck of a good Salesmen to make them believe they would make it, THATS FOR SURE. 

BY THE WAY Gennie THAT BUILD LOOKS SO GOOD, better then I could ever do let me tell you, THINKS FOR SHARING IT WITH US GIRL, you have no idea how cool this is to all us out here watching your build.

YOU KNOW I'M pretty sure Your the first girl YOUR AGE to have show ANYONE A BUILD LIKE THIS on this site since they started this place way back when, YOU SHOULD BE PROUD OF THAT FACT,.....
"Your The First", you have set the pace for anyone your age as well to keep up with your skill.......OUT STANDING JOB just for that,.....Your grade So far is an..... (A+).



Ian


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

Looking great Gennie! Have pop show you how to do a light wash on those sails to really make them pop!


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

I showed her the weathered sails on some of our other ships her mother and I have built. She is undecided about whether she wants a wash on the sails or if she wants pristine white sails on her ships. She has started painting the Pinta now - more pics to come


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Gennie's doing a fantastic job there! :thumbsup:


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

So Gen wanted me to post a pic of her painting the Pinta. As you can see, one of the sails has a big crack in it - this was like this when she got the kit from her brother. We're going to fix this before attaching the sail. The paint job will be similar to what was done on the Nina. 










Speaking of the Nina, she did decide to decorate the sails and flags just a touch. She is still trying to decide if she wants to weather the sails or not. She has also decided to hold off on the rigging until all three ships are done (she doesn't like doing the rigging at all).


----------



## airman34 (May 18, 2011)

Great job Gen!! Thanks for keeping us posted. Can't wait to see how the other ships turn out.


----------



## Whiteraven_2001 (Apr 12, 2008)

Looking great! And she's very much "in the same boat" with those of us who dislike rigging!


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks for keeping us posted on your progress! It's great to see how you are doing on the models... you certainly have good talent and it's very cool that you get to spend time with you dad!! I have three sons and when they were young guys we built many models together... get memories! - Denis


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Well, it's been a little while since the last post. Summer break has hit and with it, many distractions. But Gen has pulled out the kit and started working again. Here's a pic of her putting together the hull of the Pinta. In this, she is using the tweezers to place the cannon in place:










Once the hull was together, she had to touch up the paint. Here she is painting the seam between the hull sides and touching up a spot she missed:










Finally, here is her completed hull:










She's getting there. Sorry it's taking so long. 

On a side note, we do pay the kids money based on their grades. Gen has decided to spend her grade money buying more models. I may have gotten her hooked... :thumbsup:


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Great work! Wow, wish I could stay in the lines like that when I was her age! She will be quite the model master if she keeps this up!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Very Cool :thumbsup:
...I'm really enjoying these progress pictures Keep up the Great Work!








Mcdee


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Well, the Pinta is done now (except for the rigging). You may notice that she is wearing toilet paper on her head and arms. She was pretending that she was a mummy before she decided to take some time and build - she moved the wrappings, but didn't wanna take them all off yet. Here's a couple of pics of her hanging the sails...










I love the look of concentration in this pic...










And here's the completed (almost) Pinta:










Next up: The Santa Maria!


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Gen has started on the Santa Maria now. She's painted the deck and insides of the hull and has started on the outside hull. She says that she's going to make this ship a bit more colorful. We'll see what she has in mind....


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Well, Gennie has been a little busy, but she has been making some progress on the Santa Maria. We'll be posting new pics soon as she is just about done painting the hull.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Gennie has finally finished putting together the hull. It took her quite a few times to touch up the paint to make it look how she wanted, so we are sorry for the delay in getting any new pics up. Anyway, here is her hull:


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Awesome work there for sure! I can't wait to see all three of them on the base all painted up!

Tell her that she is quite a modeler already!!!:thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Well, Gen has gotten a bit more work done on her Santa Maria - she has added the rails, the front bow, and the rear lantern. Here's the latest pic:


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Sorry for the delay between posts - things have been quite hectic around here lately between the upcoming wedding (less than two weeks) and (of course) summer vacation meaning more friends coming over to play, but Gennie has made some progress. First, she got all the stuff on the deck done:










Then, it was time for the masts. Unlike the other two ships, the posts for these masts were a bit wider than the holes, so she needed dad's help with the X-Acto knife to trim things down. Here she is putting in the foremast:



















Finally, after some work, she was able to get all three masts on the ship. She says that she likes this ship better than the other two because this one is "more prettier".  She is especially proud of the flags. 










Next: The SAILS!!!


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

*Gennie*, that some great work girl, KEEP IT UP,...Cant wait to see the thing all in one peace now,.....Hay Scott, Maybe your grand kids, FOR WITH YOU WILL HAVE MANY it looks like will be just as good model buidlers...lol.......
"You never know"




Ian


----------

